# Vegas 2013



## Matt_Potter (Apr 13, 2010)

Any other recurve guys going??

Matt


----------



## itbeso (Jul 6, 2005)

Matt_Potter said:


> Any other recurve guys going??
> 
> Matt


Would you bring a knife to a gunfight? I thought I taught you better.:teeth:


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

I will not be going this time around. I can only afford so many big shoots a year and this next year it's going to be Redding and Yankton.
Don.


----------



## Matt_Potter (Apr 13, 2010)

itbeso said:


> Would you bring a knife to a gunfight? I thought I taught you better.:teeth:


Sure would suck to get beat by one of those stickbow guys though - wouldn't it old man??

I won't be first but I sure won't be last Should be both fun and educational - it's good for me to get my but kicked now and then - I figure at least Allen will show up so he can kick my but as well

Matt


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

I'll be there... whichever I get shooting best will be what I use... either the recurve or my Hoyt Vantage. Either way I am sure I will be getting my butt kicked.... LOL Won't be the first and surely not the last.


----------



## itbeso (Jul 6, 2005)

rsarns said:


> I'll be there... whichever I get shooting best will be what I use... either the recurve or my Hoyt Vantage. Either way I am sure I will be getting my butt kicked.... LOL Won't be the first and surely not the last.


C'mon Ren, that's the wrong attitude. The right attitude? What the hell did these other guys even show up for!:teeth:


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

itbeso said:


> C'mon Ren, that's the wrong attitude. The right attitude? What the hell did these other guys even show up for!:teeth:


Well we shall see.... I like to lull them into confidence... then hopefully break that...  At least there will be 2 good looking guys on the line for the BB guys this year! :wink:


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

Hey Boyd... I know you are lurking out there.... you coming to Vegas?


----------



## Boyd (Feb 7, 2003)

rsarns said:


> Hey Boyd... I know you are lurking out there.... you coming to Vegas?


Always wanted to shoot this tournament. This year would be a HUGE stretch for me. With my small amount of vacation time, plus the big picture plans Karen and I have, Vegas is a very long shot (pun intended).

You should take your Vantage Ren. That way itbeso can see, in person, just how *AWESOME* those cam & 1/2’s shoot. :wink:


----------



## Matt_Potter (Apr 13, 2010)

rsarns said:


> At least there will be 2 good looking guys on the line for the BB guys this year! :wink:


The real question will there be a guy under the age of 50 other than myself (the other good looking guy)

Matt


----------



## barebowguy (Feb 1, 2009)

I won't be 50 yet, and I thought Ren was talking about me!



Matt_Potter said:


> The real question will there be a guy under the age of 50 other than myself (the other good looking guy)
> 
> Matt


----------



## Matt_Potter (Apr 13, 2010)

Forgot about the other youngster - now if we can just get Ren to shoot his recurve - Ben and Gary are lost causes no way they are going to bring a knife to a gun fight


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

Boyd... most likely the Vantage will be there... Have a sneaky suspicion I might see someone shooting a Protec he picked up from a friend of mine.... we shall see.... ?


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Ttt


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

Started tuning the Vantage for Vegas... tried several different arrow combos today. Its between the 2712's, full length with 300 gr tips or the GT Triple X's with 150's. The GT's flew best, but my point on was in the 1 ring low, so may have to do some adjusting of tip weight, I'll go 50 gr's at a time and see how that works. I will say I did shoot pretty good with them though, a PB today on the Vegas face. :wink: I figure a bit more tip weight and turn the limbs down a bit and I should be able to get point on at 18M's....


----------



## Humdinger (Apr 4, 2012)

My girlfriend and I are Bringing our Knives... Both of us are Recurve Barebow. Im 31 so should be fun! It will be our 1 year anniversary of archery shooting on that exact weekend!!


----------



## itbeso (Jul 6, 2005)

Dinger, the more the merrier. Welcome to the jungle as the song goes. Good crowd to hang with.


----------



## USNarcher (Oct 12, 2002)

You guys don't have to worry about Ren. He will flip flop back and forth between recurve and compound and not take the time to dial either in. LOL Although he is taking a term off from school so that he can shoot 10 hours a day.


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

USNarcher said:


> You guys don't have to worry about Ren. He will flip flop back and forth between recurve and compound and not take the time to dial either in. LOL Although he is taking a term off from school so that he can shoot 10 hours a day.


Exactly... Matt I was going to suggest you take that sight off your bow and shoot BB in Vegas, but that requires a minimum of a 52 IQ.... LOL Talk about flip flopping... lets talk about bow manufacturers and what you have done in the last 4 years?  Next thing for you is to move back to Hoyt... I figure that you might as well Get Serious Get Hoyt....


----------



## barebowguy (Feb 1, 2009)

I keep looking at all of those 2712's sitting behind my target while I am shooting and am anxious to start getting ready for indoors and vegas. but I need to stay focused for a few more weeks of outdoor and then I can start warming up those telephone poles.


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

Alan, I am sure you will be ready! WHen do you leave for Argentina?


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Ttt


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Ttt


----------



## fingers shooter (Feb 10, 2007)

Thinking about Vegas but have never shot a Vegas round have shot 5 spot how many rounds on Vegas shoots


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

fingers shooter said:


> Thinking about Vegas but have never shot a Vegas round have shot 5 spot how many rounds on Vegas shoots


ten rounds of 3 arrows.


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Ttt


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

You guys and gals will be surprised at the payback this year, can't say much but wait until the book is finalized. Need more Barebow shooters and the $ will get larger


----------



## Athens_Tabman (Apr 18, 2011)

I am going to be shooting this year. I have shot as a PFL shoot for the past 5 years. Well....my class is gone....so going back to my roots. Shooting Barebow again. I have a rig set up for BHFSL too. I'll probally shoot BB in LV.


----------



## krmccubbins (Feb 5, 2011)

I cant wait for vegas already shootin for it. Want to place higher than thrid this year. Had a great time last year and hope to see ya all again.


----------



## itbeso (Jul 6, 2005)

krmccubbins said:


> I cant wait for vegas already shootin for it. Want to place higher than thrid this year. Had a great time last year and hope to see ya all again.


Old age and treachery will overcome youth and skill!!!:teeth:


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Ok the book is not far from being finished but it looks like nine places to be paid providing we get at least 33 shooters and 1st is over $2000.00. So we need as many of you that can be there, let's make this a year to be remembered and show the World that we have passion...........


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

Bob,
WHen will the NFAA site be updated to show how many are already registered?


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

I wouldn't expect updates until next month, we have not completed the new Vegas book yet but it sure looks great


----------



## Matt_Potter (Apr 13, 2010)

itbeso said:


> Old age and treachery will overcome youth and skill!!!:teeth:


Sure would stink as a treacherous old man to lose to a guy shooting a recurve. 

Matt


----------



## itbeso (Jul 6, 2005)

Matt_Potter said:


> Sure would stink as a treacherous old man to lose to a guy shooting a recurve.
> 
> Matt


What makes you think I might not bring a knife to a gunfight?:teeth:


----------



## Matt_Potter (Apr 13, 2010)

Figured you would be going for the money - not that I'm not LOL


----------



## itbeso (Jul 6, 2005)

Matt_Potter said:


> Figured you would be going for the money - not that I'm not LOL


Just wait until you see barebow archery--------Gangnam style!!!!


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

itbeso said:


> Just wait until you see barebow archery--------Gangnam style!!!!


Right there is a mental picture of a 6'5" guy, and old treacherous guy, and the fu manchu dude Gangnam styling with their recurves.....


----------



## krmccubbins (Feb 5, 2011)

The only thing old age will get you is a senior discount on breakfast is the morning. Ben are you going to shoot bowhunter this year?


itbeso said:


> Old age and treachery will overcome youth and skill!!!:teeth:


----------



## itbeso (Jul 6, 2005)

krmccubbins said:


> The only thing old age will get you is a senior discount on breakfast is the morning. Ben are you going to shoot bowhunter this year?


Kris, I hope to be shooting both bowhunter and trad depending on the tournaments. If my shoulder holds up I will be in Vegas with you guys. It seems like yesterday but it has been 20years since I've shot there in nonsight. Congrats on last year and bring it again this year.


----------



## Matt_Potter (Apr 13, 2010)

They ain't going to give him a discount in the restaurant more than once















I want to see you sporting the suit

Matt


----------



## itbeso (Jul 6, 2005)

Matt_Potter said:


> They ain't going to give him a discount in the restaurant more than once
> 
> View attachment 1521348
> View attachment 1521349
> ...


I love you--I hate you---I love you--I hate you--I lo


----------



## itbeso (Jul 6, 2005)

Matt_Potter said:


> They ain't going to give him a discount in the restaurant more than once
> 
> View attachment 1521348
> View attachment 1521349
> ...


I love you--I hate you---I love you--I hate you--I lo


----------



## itbeso (Jul 6, 2005)

rsarns said:


> Right there is a mental picture of a 6'5" guy, and old treacherous guy, and the fu manchu dude Gangnam styling with their recurves.....


And all those " Sexy ladies". Gangnam Style!!!


----------



## krmccubbins (Feb 5, 2011)

itbeso said:


> Kris, I hope to be shooting both bowhunter and trad depending on the tournaments. If my shoulder holds up I will be in Vegas with you guys. It seems like yesterday but it has been 20years since I've shot there in nonsight. Congrats on last year and bring it again this year.


Well I hope you can shoot with us Ben, I would really enjoy it. Bowhunter is were its at. You know you never had more fun than when you shoot Bowhunter. Im shootin good so feelin good about this year. Shane is coming again too. Dad still workin on his shoulder but is shootin couple arrows every once and awhile so lookin better.


----------



## itbeso (Jul 6, 2005)

krmccubbins said:


> Well I hope you can shoot with us Ben, I would really enjoy it. Bowhunter is were its at. You know you never had more fun than when you shoot Bowhunter. Im shootin good so feelin good about this year. Shane is coming again too. Dad still workin on his shoulder but is shootin couple arrows every once and awhile so lookin better.


I guess I'm going to have to get out my survivor cd and listen to a little "Eye of the tiger" just to be able to hang with you young guys. My walker is a little awkward but I'm learning to shoot with it.:teeth:


----------



## Matt_Potter (Apr 13, 2010)

itbeso said:


> I guess I'm going to have to get out my survivor cd and listen to a little "Eye of the tiger" just to be able to hang with you young guys. My walker is a little awkward but I'm learning to shoot with it.:teeth:


Yeah - next thing out of your mouth is " you know I'm sort of old and in-firmed but, what do ya think about a small side bet"


----------



## itbeso (Jul 6, 2005)

Matt_Potter said:


> Yeah - next thing out of your mouth is " you know I'm sort of old and in-firmed but, what do ya think about a small side bet"


Thanks Matt, there went my gas money for Vegas.:teeth:


----------



## 2413gary (Apr 10, 2008)

You guys are wiggin me out that gangnam guy ever run into a *******?


----------



## itbeso (Jul 6, 2005)

2413gary said:


> You guys are wiggin me out that gangnam guy ever run into a *******?


Y'all got to have rhythm to shoot archery "Gangnam Style". Old folks like you ain't got the right rhythm.


----------



## Matt_Potter (Apr 13, 2010)

itbeso said:


> Y'all got to have rhythm to shoot archery "Gangnam Style". Old folks like you ain't got the right rhythm.


Big mama coming?? I bet she has more rhythm than all you old guys put together. 

Matt


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Ttt


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Ok the Vegas booklet will be released very soon (next week sometime). All of you non-sight shooters need to get registered and show up in Feb. We have to have at least 33 to get all 9 places paid like it will be in the book.....


----------



## Matt_Potter (Apr 13, 2010)

Does it make a difference if you sign up now or later?

Matt


----------



## itbeso (Jul 6, 2005)

Matt_Potter said:


> Does it make a difference if you sign up now or later?
> 
> Matt


First 20 to sign up get a Gary 2413 bobblehead!!!:teeth:


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

As long as you sign up and more important SHOW UP.


----------



## 2413gary (Apr 10, 2008)

After the first 20 they will still be available for $29.95 if you order now I will double the offer
Gary


itbeso said:


> First 20 to sign up get a Gary 2413 bobblehead!!!:teeth:


----------



## Matt_Potter (Apr 13, 2010)

2413gary said:


> After the first 20 they will still be available for $29.95 if you order now I will double the offer
> Gary


Does it come with one of those fancy California quivers??

Matt


----------



## 2413gary (Apr 10, 2008)

$295.95 plus tax and shipping


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

2413gary said:


> $295.95 plus tax and shipping


Wow the cost of steel and lead must be on the rise again? LOL


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Ttt


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Just checked the registration for Vegas and there are only 3 Barebow shooters so far, come on folks we need at least 31 to keep the money that you guys and gals have fought for. Don't wait for the last minute to register as it spurs on the numbers if done early.
See all of you in Sin City


----------



## pilotmill (Dec 10, 2008)

I plan on shooting all my NFAA barebow this year with my recurve, sorry to miss V, but have to work...really gets in the way of archery. Hope to see you all at the next one, I will be in Louisville


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Ok as of Sunday night the 26th of Dec we now have 5 Only 26 to hit the magic number


----------



## itbeso (Jul 6, 2005)

archer_nm said:


> Ok as of Sunday night the 26th of Dec we now have 5 Only 26 to hit the magic number


Bob, have we traveled forward in time?:teeth:


----------



## deadeyedickwc (Jan 10, 2010)

bob tends to forget sometimes what the date is


----------



## itbeso (Jul 6, 2005)

deadeyedickwc said:


> bob tends to forget sometimes what the date is


Funny, I have that problem all the time when it comes to women who are supposed to go out with me.


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Ok I am getting older everyday, but I still look good, 16 16 16 ok I think I got it


----------



## 2413gary (Apr 10, 2008)

Ok I signed up but I didn't see your name yet Bob what's up with that?
Gary


----------



## 2413gary (Apr 10, 2008)

are there women that will?


itbeso said:


> Funny, I have that problem all the time when it comes to women who are supposed to go out with me.


----------



## itbeso (Jul 6, 2005)

2413gary said:


> are there women that will?


If I pay their way over from Russia.:tongue:


----------



## itbeso (Jul 6, 2005)

2413gary said:


> Ok I signed up but I didn't see your name yet Bob what's up with that?
> Gary


It's the old do as I say, not as I do thing!


----------



## Matt_Potter (Apr 13, 2010)

itbeso said:


> If I pay their way over from Russia.:tongue:


You know some of those russian shot putters aren't necessarily women - just saying


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

You got me Gary but you know that I have to be there for a full 10 days working a lot of the 12 hour shifts to get ready for the whole shindig, a little side note is that I just got out the Hospital this afternoon after having a small Heart Attack on Friday and will send in my registration after the 1st of the year not an excuse just a little speed bump


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

Bob,
Hope you are doing better. I myself just had a heart attack about 3 weeks ago, and they put 2 stents in. I am slowly building back and wish you a fast recovery


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Thank you, mine was in a small vein so they are going to treat with meds,they put the dye in and everything looked good and they sent me home this afternoon and I only have to wait for my wrist to heal since they went through there instead of the groin area.


----------



## itbeso (Jul 6, 2005)

Damn guys, If I had known that my coming back would have created so much anxiety in y'all, I would have been happy to delay the homecoming. Usually, I just have that effect on the ladies.:teeth:


----------



## ebonarcher (Mar 2, 2008)

Hello, I hope to go to Vegas and shoot for the second time though I did not shoot last year.
I do not shoot very well but hope to do better than my first year.
Only Time will tell.


----------



## 2413gary (Apr 10, 2008)

archer_nm said:


> You got me Gary but you know that I have to be there for a full 10 days working a lot of the 12 hour shifts to get ready for the whole shindig, a little side note is that I just got out the Hospital this afternoon after having a small Heart Attack on Friday and will send in my registration after the 1st of the year not an excuse just a little speed bump


Holy crap Batman I have never heard of a Small heart attack!!!!! I guess I will go a little easy on you until tomorrow. I hope every thing goes well in your recovery 
Gary


----------



## deadeyedickwc (Jan 10, 2010)

hope your doing better buddy,take it easy and follow the dr orders ,and do the rehab ,only real men take it up the groin.


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

itbeso said:


> Damn guys, If I had known that my coming back would have created so much anxiety in y'all, I would have been happy to delay the homecoming. Usually, I just have that effect on the ladies.:teeth:


Yep Ben that is what caused mine..... nothing about not eating right, family history and 30+ years in the military... LOL Now with my new diet I can make a skunk run..... lol I'll make sure I am on the line next to you....


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Ok Gary you got me, but as some of you know I am no wimp, even the Doc said that I am in great shape, I am just thick and that made all of this better for me (not as bad as it could have been). He even thought that some of the pills I am taking might help my TP "shades of 2001" wouldn't that be nice. I will see ALL of you in Vegas, I am wishing all of my non-sight Sisters and Brothers a very Merry Christmas and Happy New Year.


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Ttt


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

ttt


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Ttt


----------



## 2413gary (Apr 10, 2008)

14 shooters so far


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Making progress come on 35 or better


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

It is getting closer and closer and closer, we (Lee and myself ) worked real hard to get US the pay back we deserve so its time to pay up and register.......


----------



## krmccubbins (Feb 5, 2011)

No Vegas for me this year I'm really bummed. Had a couple things come up and can not afford it anymore. I had been shooting allot and shooting better than last year so you all are lucky.


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

krmccubbins said:


> No Vegas for me this year I'm really bummed. Had a couple things come up and can not afford it anymore. I had been shooting allot and shooting better than last year so you all are lucky.


Kris,
Was looking forward to shooting with you, maybe you can make it to some of the WSAA Tourney's this year?


----------



## krmccubbins (Feb 5, 2011)

For sure going to shoot more WSAA shots this year have to get ready for Darrington you know.


rsarns said:


> Kris,
> Was looking forward to shooting with you, maybe you can make it to some of the WSAA Tourney's this year?


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

krmccubbins said:


> For sure going to shoot more WSAA shots this year have to get ready for Darrington you know.


Look forward to shooitng with you


----------



## 2413gary (Apr 10, 2008)

krmccubbins said:


> No Vegas for me this year I'm really bummed. Had a couple things come up and can not afford it anymore. I had been shooting allot and shooting better than last year so you all are lucky.


That is a real drag we will miss the chance to get EVEN for last year. See you in Darrington tell the family we said hi.
Gary


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Gary did you shoot your sectional Vegas rounds? If so what style.


----------



## Athens_Tabman (Apr 18, 2011)

Just wondering, is there a Bow Hunter Freestyle Class in Vegas or is it just Freestyle Limited?


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Yes there is, both championship and flights


----------



## 2413gary (Apr 10, 2008)

archer_nm said:


> Gary did you shoot your sectional Vegas rounds? If so what style.


no I hate indoors the only reason I am going to Vegas is cause everybody is going to be there


----------



## Athens_Tabman (Apr 18, 2011)

Athens_Tabman said:


> Just wondering, is there a Bow Hunter Freestyle Class in Vegas or is it just Freestyle Limited?



Bob, I may not have been clear. Is there a Bow Hunter Freestyle limited class in Las Vegas?
Thanks, Greg


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

Athens... just take that sight oiff and join us in the BB class!


----------



## Athens_Tabman (Apr 18, 2011)

I shot barebow for years, I'm 33 now and I shot barbow up until about 5 years ago. I made the jump to PFL and now that they have gotten rid of that class, I dont want to jump back to BB yet...transition. I will, however, ALWAYS shoot fingers. When I shot BB I was a mid to high 280's shooter on a NFAA Blue Face round. My father still shoots and hunts BB.


----------



## Humdinger (Apr 4, 2012)

We just did our Sectionals yesterday.. I cant wait until indoor season is over..haha. Not sure if we are going to make vegas at this point as Life hit and money is a bit tight. We have to start picking and choosing our battles as we have every weekend on our calendar filled with some kind of shoot/tournament. Vegas is still not completely out of the picture though...hehe


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

AT no there is not a BHFSL, but there is still a Championship FSL compound in Vegas or FSL Flights


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Humdinger, what style did you shoot and what score did you get


----------



## Athens_Tabman (Apr 18, 2011)

archer_nm said:


> AT no there is not a BHFSL, but there is still a Championship FSL compound in Vegas or FSL Flights


Thanks Bob


----------



## Humdinger (Apr 4, 2012)

archer_nm said:


> Humdinger, what style did you shoot and what score did you get


I shot Adult Trad with a 426 which is by far my worst score yet...haha I learned not to drink a 16oz redbull before a shoot! I just did a 600 today to redeem my pride and scored 521.. I can now sleep tonight. haha... Djessebel scored a 433 in Adult womens Trad which seemed to be about right where everyone else scored at our event at Archery Outpost. I had seen a couple scores in the 450 range in the Senior category. It seemed everyone struggled on this one... 

How about you Bob? What was your score and style?


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Hummer, I shot Senior Bowhunter 528 5 been fighting target panic for over 8 years but I can see light at the end of the tunnel


----------



## Humdinger (Apr 4, 2012)

Bob that was the exact issue i ran into on the Sectional shoot. I was hanging on for dear life...haha. I couldn't even look at the target the second half with out my brain trying to fire off. As soon as my eye met the yellow it was instant release.. Man i hope that evil target panic monster never comes back!!


----------



## itbeso (Jul 6, 2005)

Worked with my buddy's new prototype riser. 264 and 277 for a 541 in trad. Slowly but surely. Trying to put together a compound for Vegas. See you there


----------



## barebowguy (Feb 1, 2009)

Humdinger said:


> I shot Adult Trad with a 426 which is by far my worst score yet...haha I learned not to drink a 16oz redbull before a shoot! I just did a 600 today to redeem my pride and scored 521.. I can now sleep tonight. haha... Djessebel scored a 433 in Adult womens Trad which seemed to be about right where everyone else scored at our event at Archery Outpost. I had seen a couple scores in the 450 range in the Senior category. It seemed everyone struggled on this one...
> 
> How about you Bob? What was your score and style?


I sure hope you can make it to Vegas Josh


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Ok one week left before late registration comes into play, some usual faces are missing we still need more BB shooters


----------



## Humdinger (Apr 4, 2012)

ah.. Guys im going to have to Bow out of Vegas... My funds are low. But i will see all of you for IBO, Darrington, Redding. National Indoor in Tulare as well if you guys are going!


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Ttt


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Come guys and gals we are about 10 Barebow shooters short to be able to get all of the dollars listed for us in Vegas. If you have not pre-registered yet do so by at least thur night or you will pay more........ See you all there!!! I have to be there this coming sat, I can't wait


----------



## 2413gary (Apr 10, 2008)

Ok time to put the recurve down and start practicing with the compound


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

2413gary said:


> Ok time to put the recurve down and start practicing with the compound


What? Why?


----------



## 2413gary (Apr 10, 2008)

As somebody a few posts back said not bring a knife to a gun fight going to need all the help I can get


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

2413gary said:


> As somebody a few posts back said not bring a knife to a gun fight going to need all the help I can get


Just giving you a hard time, I have been trying to get my Vantage LTD ready....


----------



## 2413gary (Apr 10, 2008)

rsarns said:


> Just giving you a hard time, I have been trying to get my Vantage LTD ready....


I think I'm ready but that remains to be seen


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Been here since Sat waiting for all of you so we can get this going.......


----------



## 2413gary (Apr 10, 2008)

archer_nm said:


> Been here since Sat waiting for all of you so we can get this going.......


Just remember when setting up targets you just had a heart attack last month. Let somebody else do it (our fearless leader)


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

Bob,
SInce USNArcher is already down there let him do all the heavy lifting....


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

You boys sound like my wife, but ok I will let the younger folks do it, oh yea I am the younger folks so now what do I do! I'll
just go to the casino and hide.....


----------



## Boyd (Feb 7, 2003)

Wishing all you fine folks the very best at Vegas.
Aim For The Middle.


----------



## Humdinger (Apr 4, 2012)

Yeah Good Luck to all of you and safe travels to the Big SHow!!!


----------



## OBE (Dec 4, 2009)

BAREBOW FIRST ROUND SCORES
(the last number are X counts)

1 STARK Richard USA United States 286 0 0 286 5 
2 ECKENBURG Rich USA United States 279 0 0 279 6 
3 EAGLETON Alan USA United States 278 0 0 278 4 
4 DALEY Tom USA United States 276 0 0 276 4 
5 JOHNSON Tom USA United States 275 0 0 275 4 
6 JENKINS Steven USA United States 274 0 0 274 5 
7 MCCUBBINS Shane USA United States 270 0 0 270 5 
8 BORGES Bob USA United States 264 0 0 264 4 
9 ROGERS Ben USA United States 264 0 0 264 2 
10 MCCAIN Gary USA United States 261 0 0 261 3 
11 SARNS Reynold USA United States 259 0 0 259 3 
12 FRENCHMAN Tom USA United States 254 0 0 254 3 
12 HOEFT Johnnie USA United States 254 0 0 254 3 
14 WASHBURN Charley USA United States 252 0 0 252 3 
15 ORTIZ Jose USA United States 249 0 0 249 1 
16 MARTINELLI Michael M USA United States 248 0 0 248 1 
17 BUSBY Kevin USA United States 246 0 0 246 3 
18 MARTINELLI Jennifer USA United States 239 0 0 239 1 
19 MARKS Debra USA United States 237 0 0 237 2 
20 BOUVIA Jim USA United States 237 0 0 237 0 
21 CHALMIN Luc FRA France 226 0 0 226 0 
22 COODY Chad USA United States 225 0 0 225 0 
23 ROSENFIELD Alan USA United States 212 0 0 212 2 
24 JANEZIC Irena SLO Slovenia 209 0 0 209 0 
25 CAPPS Steven USA United States 200 0 0 200 1 
26 BALDWIN Don USA United States 182 0 0 182 1 
27 WILLIAMS Stephen USA United States 132 0 0 132 1 
28 JANEZIC Nika SLO Slovenia 126 0 0 126 1


----------



## 2413gary (Apr 10, 2008)

OBE if you are here and didn't stop and say hi you are in trouble


----------



## OBE (Dec 4, 2009)

Didn't make it this year but I am cheering you on from afar. Best of luck to all of you.


----------



## OBE (Dec 4, 2009)

BAREBOW--ROUND 2

1 STARK Richard USA United States 286 282 0 568 15 
2 EAGLETON Alan USA United States 278 277 0 555 8 
3 ECKENBURG Rich USA United States 279 275 0 554 12 
4 MCCUBBINS Shane USA United States 270 280 0 550 10 
5 DALEY Tom USA United States 276 267 0 543 5 
6 JENKINS Steven USA United States 274 268 0 542 8 
7 BORGES Bob USA United States 264 275 0 539 11 
8 JOHNSON Tom USA United States 275 259 0 534 7 
9 MCCAIN Gary USA United States 261 272 0 533 3 
10 ROGERS Ben USA United States 264 266 0 530 5 
11 SARNS Reynold USA United States 259 267 0 526 7 
12 BUSBY Kevin USA United States 246 265 0 511 7 
13 WASHBURN Charley USA United States 252 255 0 507 6 
14 FRENCHMAN Tom USA United States 254 247 0 501 8 
15 HOEFT Johnnie USA United States 254 246 0 500 6 
16 ORTIZ Jose USA United States 249 248 0 497 2 
17 MARTINELLI Michael M USA United States 248 248 0 496 3 
18 MARKS Debra USA United States 237 251 0 488 6 
19 BOUVIA Jim USA United States 237 243 0 480 2 
20 MARTINELLI Jennifer USA United States 239 234 0 473 2 
21 COODY Chad USA United States 225 226 0 451 2 
22 ROSENFIELD Alan USA United States 212 237 0 449 4 
23 JANEZIC Irena SLO Slovenia 209 215 0 424 1 
24 CHALMIN Luc FRA France 226 195 0 421 0 
25 CAPPS Steven USA United States 200 186 0 386 2 
26 BALDWIN Don USA United States 182 165 0 347 1 
27 WILLIAMS Stephen USA United States 132 214 0 346 4 
28 JANEZIC Nika SLO Slovenia 126 146 0 272 2


----------



## OBE (Dec 4, 2009)

BAREBOW CHAMPIONSHIP--ROUND 3

1 146A STARK Richard USA United States 286 282 280 848 20 
2 146C ECKENBURG Rich USA United States 279 275 281 835 15 
3 146B EAGLETON Alan USA United States 278 277 279 834 13 
4 146D MCCUBBINS Shane USA United States 270 280 270 820 14 
5 147D JOHNSON Tom USA United States 275 259 275 809 13 
6 147B JENKINS Steven USA United States 274 268 265 807 13 
7 147A DALEY Tom USA United States 276 267 264 807 8 
8 147C BORGES Bob USA United States 264 275 266 805 20 
9 148B ROGERS Ben USA United States 264 266 266 796 8 
10 148C SARNS Reynold USA United States 259 267 264 790 10 
11 148A MCCAIN Gary USA United States 261 272 245 778 5 
12 148D BUSBY Kevin USA United States 246 265 256 767 9 
13 143A COODY Chad USA United States 225 226 237 688 4 
14 143B ROSENFIELD Alan USA United States 212 237 216 665 5 
15 143C JANEZIC Irena SLO Slovenia 209 215 217 641 1 
16 143D CHALMIN Luc FRA France 226 195 215 636 2 
17 144A CAPPS Steven USA United States 200 186 232 618 2 
18 144C WILLIAMS Stephen USA United States 132 214 189 535 4 
19 154A WASHBURN Charley USA United States 252 255 0 507 6 
20 144B BALDWIN Don USA United States 182 165 156 503 1 
21 154B FRENCHMAN Tom USA United States 254 247 0 501 8 
22 154C HOEFT Johnnie USA United States 254 246 0 500 6 
23 154D ORTIZ Jose USA United States 249 248 0 497 2 
24 155A MARTINELLI Michael M USA United States 248 248 0 496 3 
25 155B MARKS Debra USA United States 237 251 0 488 6 
26 155C BOUVIA Jim USA United States 237 243 0 480 2 
27 155D MARTINELLI Jennifer USA United States 239 234 0 473 2 
28 144D JANEZIC Nika SLO Slovenia 126 146 166 438 2


----------



## Boyd (Feb 7, 2003)

Nice shooting.
I do want to give a “Shout-Out” to Ren for his 10th place finish.
YOU GO BOYIIEE!


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

OBE your round 3 is incorrect, the full listing is up on the Vegas site. Now I am stuck in Flagstaff due to 5 accidents on I 40 looks like I get home tomorrow


----------



## OBE (Dec 4, 2009)

archer_nm said:


> OBE your round 3 is incorrect, the full listing is up on the Vegas site. Now I am stuck in Flagstaff due to 5 accidents on I 40 looks like I get home tomorrow


My apologies to you. Didn't mean to rain on your parade. Great shooting Bob! This was long overdue.

1 146A STARK Richard USA United States 286 282 280 848 20 
2 146C ECKENBURG Rich USA United States 279 275 281 835 15 
3 146B EAGLETON Alan USA United States 278 277 279 834 13 
4 146D MCCUBBINS Shane USA United States 270 280 270 820 14 
5 147C BORGES Bob USA United States 264 275 274 813 20 
6 147D JOHNSON Tom USA United States 275 259 275 809 13 
7 147B JENKINS Steven USA United States 274 268 265 807 14 
8 147A DALEY Tom USA United States 276 267 264 807 8 
9 148B ROGERS Ben USA United States 264 266 266 796 8 
10 148C SARNS Reynold USA United States 259 267 264 790 10 
11 148A MCCAIN Gary USA United States 261 272 245 778 5 
12 148D BUSBY Kevin USA United States 246 265 256 767 9 
13 154A WASHBURN Charley USA United States 252 255 253 760 9 
14 154D ORTIZ Jose USA United States 249 248 254 751 5 
15 155A MARTINELLI Michael M USA United States 248 248 252 748 7 
16 154B FRENCHMAN Tom USA United States 254 247 242 743 8 
17 154C HOEFT Johnnie USA United States 254 246 228 728 6 
18 155B MARKS Debra USA United States 237 251 225 713 8 
19 155D MARTINELLI Jennifer USA United States 239 234 235 708 2 
20 143A COODY Chad USA United States 225 226 237 688 4 
21 155C BOUVIA Jim USA United States 237 243 208 688 3 
22 143B ROSENFIELD Alan USA United States 212 237 216 665 5 
23 143C JANEZIC Irena SLO Slovenia 209 215 217 641 1 
24 143D CHALMIN Luc FRA France 226 195 215 636 2 
25 144A CAPPS Steven USA United States 200 186 232 618 2 
26 144C WILLIAMS Stephen USA United States 132 214 189 535 4 
27 144B BALDWIN Don USA United States 182 165 156 503 1 
28 144D JANEZIC Nika SLO Slovenia 126 146 166 438 2


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

Congrats to, Gary, Bob, Ben, Ren and Shane....:darkbeer:
Don.


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

I have made it home and all is well, now I want to thank my non-sight shooting freinds for all of the words of praise at Vegas it meant the world to me, if you just saw what was happening from a distance you would have thought I had just won and not finished 5th but after fighting target panic for the last 9 years that 5th place was the same to me, I love all of you like brothers and sisters. Congrats to Rick, Alan and Rich for putting on such a show for all of us to watch.


----------



## Humdinger (Apr 4, 2012)

Congrats Guy/Gals!!! I was glued to the Live scoring all weekend! Great shooting by all of you!


----------

